

Online Cassette Tape Museum - noonespecial
http://www.tapedeck.org/index.php

======
Gormo
Reminds me of the 5.25" disk sleeve gallery: <http://www.cyberden.com/dsa/>

Edit: I pasted the link in without realizing that the maintainer of the site
had recently defaced all of his images with a visible watermark. It's a bit of
a disappointment now.

------
zandorg
I remembered those insane 120 minute cassettes full of ZX Spectrum games, of
which the magnetic tape was extremely thin and completely hazardous in the
long run.

------
vijayr
Reminds me of <http://www.starringthecomputer.com/>

